# Hello from Whidbey!



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

majolem.


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Welcome, from Buckley! Have a few buddies that live on Whidbey. Former Navy types like yourself. Again, welcome.


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to AT.. I love your island. I ran collegiate cross country and my all time favorite race was on the trails of your island…


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## majolem (25 d ago)

slowen said:


> Welcome to AT.. I love your island. I ran collegiate cross country and my all time favorite race was on the trails of your island…


Chances are we've ran some of the same trails!


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## MN1434 (1 mo ago)

welcome


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

You have access to hunt private? Any huntable public land? Wanted to hunt Indian Island many, many, years ago but never did. Now it's impossible, I believe.


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## majolem (25 d ago)

BTJunkie said:


> You have access to hunt private? Any huntable public land? Wanted to hunt Indian Island many, many, years ago but never did. Now it's impossible, I believe.



On Whidbey I mostly hunt private.. there is Trillium Community Forest on central whidbey, it's private land but free access for hunting through the whidbey/camano land trust. I am unfamiliar with Indian Island.


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

majolem said:


> On Whidbey I mostly hunt private.. there is Trillium Community Forest on central whidbey, it's private land but free access for hunting through the whidbey/camano land trust. I am unfamiliar with Indian Island.


Nice. Would one have to have a special access permit for that TCF. I'll do some research. One of my buddies hasn't hunted there and could use some encouragement to get out in the woods and having access to private is almost a must on the island. I don't think he's ever killed a deer with his bow. He works at the dive locker there on NAS Whidbey.


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Welcome to at, I have always wanted to hunt cypress island any info appreciated 👍


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

majolem said:


> On Whidbey I mostly hunt private.. there is Trillium Community Forest on central whidbey, it's private land but free access for hunting through the whidbey/camano land trust. I am unfamiliar with Indian Island.


Looked up that land. Lots of property. No firearms allowed, as with all island county hunting. As it should be. May have to purchase a rifle tag and hunt with a bow during prime time and get my buddy out next year and beyond! At least I'd have a couple hots n a cot while there on the island! Appreciate the knowledge.


----------



## majolem (25 d ago)

BTJunkie said:


> Looked up that land. Lots of property. No firearms allowed, as with all island county hunting. As it should be. May have to purchase a rifle tag and hunt with a bow during prime time and get my buddy out next year and beyond! At least I'd have a couple hots n a cot while there on the island! Appreciate the knowledge.


It's a great chunk of land with no shortage of deer running around.. no center-fire rifles allowed in Island County, however, during modern season you CAN use shotgun (slug or buckshot) pistol and muzzleloader are also allowed.. Trillium is pretty quiet during archery and muzz seasons but that first weekend of modern season is a cowboy town. Went one time with a buddy for the modern opener to try and get him his first deer and didn't feel safe. It was a freaking pumpkin patch! Hunter's everywhere, waving barrels around, jumping deer on to private. Best bet would be tree stand/blind and bait setup away from trails if possible. I like to put bait out in early mornings a few times before I hunt to try and get them feeding in the daylight. I have had a LOT of success doing that.

For your other question, no. Permit not required to hunt their land, I would double check that just in case though.

Also, I know people have had success by asking for permissions on Facebook pages (whidbey Island Community). If you go door knocking you will get a lot of NO's. Lots of anti-hunters here that think your gonna assassinate their pets or something! Hunters are a vast minority on this island with too many deer!


----------



## majolem (25 d ago)

coastiehunter2 said:


> Welcome to at, I have always wanted to hunt cypress island any info appreciated 👍


Wish I could help ya there! A buddy and I were planning a hunt there last year. We were gonna try to do a modern season hunt with good ol lever action 30 30's cowboy style! but I ended up drawing a multi-season tag and tagging out early archery. It's the only place around here you can use centerfire rifles (I confirmed that with wdfw and skagit sheriffs office a couple years ago). I'll get out there one day for some camp/hunting though. 

I know you can hire water taxis from Anacortes to drop you off and schedule a pick up. 99% of Cypress is public, dense forest. I wouldn't expect any monster bucks or anything, but I'm sure it would be a hell of an adventure!


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

majolem said:


> It's a great chunk of land with no shortage of deer running around.. no center-fire rifles allowed in Island County, however, during modern season you CAN use shotgun (slug or buckshot) pistol and muzzleloader are also allowed.. Trillium is pretty quiet during archery and muzz seasons but that first weekend of modern season is a cowboy town. Went one time with a buddy for the modern opener to try and get him his first deer and didn't feel safe. It was a freaking pumpkin patch! Hunter's everywhere, waving barrels around, jumping deer on to private. Best bet would be tree stand/blind and bait setup away from trails if possible. I like to put bait out in early mornings a few times before I hunt to try and get them feeding in the daylight. I have had a LOT of success doing that.
> 
> For your other question, no. Permit not required to hunt their land, I would double check that just in case though.
> 
> Also, I know people have had success by asking for permissions on Facebook pages (whidbey Island Community). If you go door knocking you will get a lot of NO's. Lots of anti-hunters here that think your gonna assassinate their pets or something! Hunters are a vast minority on this island with too many deer!


Appreciate the response. Says on their web page no firearms. I'll have to email them. I don't like hunting with bow during firearm season for the same reasons you described. The dates they note for hunting appear to be aimed at modern firearm season. I'll do some digging. Cheers,
BTJ


----------



## BrandonBailey0620 (12 mo ago)

Welcome to archery talk!


----------



## Rade16 (3 mo ago)

majolem said:


> New member here, from Whidbey Island, Washington.
> 
> Little about me: Grew up rifle hunting white-tail back in Maryland. Got stationed in Washington when I joined the Navy, got out after my enlistment and never left. Did some good modern/muzzleloader deer hunting here in WA then got into archery.. Arrowed a small handful of blacktails here and have been going after Roosevelts every September for a few years now. Haven't sealed the deal on elk yet but every year is closer and closer! Had a decent opportunity this last season, just wasn't ready to go for a 35 yard brisket shot!
> 
> ...


Welcome to AT


----------



## Ricky.T (22 d ago)

majolem said:


> New member here, from Whidbey Island, Washington.
> 
> Little about me: Grew up rifle hunting white-tail back in Maryland. Got stationed in Washington when I joined the Navy, got out after my enlistment and never left. Did some good modern/muzzleloader deer hunting here in WA then got into archery.. Arrowed a small handful of blacktails here and have been going after Roosevelts every September for a few years now. Haven't sealed the deal on elk yet but every year is closer and closer! Had a decent opportunity this last season, just wasn't ready to go for a 35 yard brisket shot!
> 
> ...


Welcome buddy!


----------



## Shaun_32 (Sep 19, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## Ready5 (Dec 15, 2009)

Welcome from Klickitat County 

Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## TX1 (16 d ago)

Welcome from TX


----------



## majolem (25 d ago)

Ready5 said:


> Welcome from Klickitat County
> 
> Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


Thanks! I spent the last weekend of spring turkey in Klickitat County last year.. Hardly saw any sign of birds and zero gobbles but came home with a ton morels!


----------



## NockWorst (3 mo ago)

Welcome from East Tennessee. One of the wife's relatives was discharged from Fort Lewis after WWII. Married a local girl and stayed. Visited here one summer and almost folded from the humidity. Came back in cooler weather.


----------



## Marcusgumm101 (Apr 6, 2021)

Welcome


----------

